# Tại sao bạn nên mua chum sành 2 nắp ngâm rượu



## gomsubaokhanh (27/12/21)

Khi mua chum hạ thổ rượu, anh em quan tâm đến điều gì? Thành dày? Nắp kín? Chum không bị rò rỉ?... Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh sẽ đưa ra một lựa chọn hợp lý để anh em cân nhắc: chum sành 2 nắp. Anh em đã từng sử dụng chiếc chum này?

Đa phần các chum hạ thổ hiện nay đều thuộc dòng chum trơn 1 nắp. Tuy nhiên, nhiều anh em vẫn luôn tìm kiếm một dòng chum mới, ưng ý hơn.

Chum sành 2 nắp có gì đặc biệt khi hạ thổ?

Anh em thích hạ thổ rượu mà vẫn muốn sử dụng chum sành không tráng men để rượu mát nhanh mà vẫn đảm bảo khả năng khử độc tố andehit vượt trội.






Trước đây, anh em chỉ có một lựa chọn duy nhất khi hạ thổ rượu là chum sành trơn 1 nắp. Còn hiện nay, Bảo Khánh đã nghiên cứu và sản xuất chum sành 2 nắp để đáp ứng yêu cầu ngâm rượu hạ thổ tốt hơn:

- Đảm bảo độ khít hơn:

Chum sành 2 nắp được thiết kế với 2 nắp riêng biệt: nắp to bên ngoài tương tự chum 1 nắp, nắp nhỏ bên trong. Đăc biệt nắp nhỏ bên trong được thiết kế thủ công riêng biệt cho từng chiếc để đảm bảo độ khít, hạn chế rượu thoát ra ngoài trong quá trình hạ thổ.

- Vẫn đảm bảo độ dày và độ xốp thành chum:

Đáp ứng nhu cầu hạ thổ, thành chum vẫn được làm đảm bảo độ dày, độ xốp cần thiết. Vẫn sử dụng nguyên liệu đất sét tuyển chọn, Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh mong muốn mỗi chiếc chum sẽ hỗ trợ anh em tốt nhất trong quá trình ngâm rượu, thải andehit nhanh chóng, đảm bảo sức khỏe người uống.

- Vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng:

Chum hạ thổ mà bị rò rỉ hay bị nứt thì chẳng còn giọt rượu nào. Các nghệ nhân làm chum lâu năm của Bảo Khánh hiểu điều đó nên vô cùng chau chuốt, tỉ mỉ từng công đoạn: chọn đất, làm chum, phơi chum, nung chum, kiểm tra. Công đoạn nào cũng được giám sát chặt chẽ để đảm bảo chiếc chum 2 nắp ra lò đạt chất lượng và anh em yên tâm hạ thổ rượu.

- Đảm bảo độc đáo:

Chum sành 2 nắp thuộc dòng chum trơn không có nhiều họa tiết, hoa văn cầu kỳ. Các họa tiết đơn giản được thêm ở vai chum để anh em sử dụng thuận tiện hơn. Có như vậy anh em hạ thổ rượu mới nhanh chóng và đưa chum lên mới dễ dàng. Dòng chum này chỉ có ở Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của anh em mà thôi.

- Đa dạng dung tích:

Để hạ thổ, anh em chọn rượu nào, ít hay nhiều? Bảo Khánh có rất nhiều loại dung tích để anh em chọn: 20 - 30 – 50 – 100 lít. Với nhu cầu hạ thổ, anh em ít khi hạ thổ rượu ít nên dung tích tối thiểu 20 lít là hợp lý. Nếu sử dụng chum quá to để hạ thổ như dòng chum 200 lít, 500 lít,… việc di chuyển chum khó khăn và tất nhiên hạ thổ rượu, cất chum lên cũng phức tạp.

Xem thêm: Lựa chum hạ thổ rượu - chọn ngay chum sành 2 nắp


----------

